# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ինչպե՞ս ենք մենք սնվում աշխատանքային ընդմիջման ժամանակ

## boooooooom

Շուտվանից կար նման թեմա բացելու մտադրություն,  որովհետև գտնում եմ, որ շատերս անառողջ ենք սնվում։ Մի օր խաչապուրի կոլայով, մի օր լահմաջո թանով, մի օր էլ վախվխելով շաուրմա… 
 Կիսվեք խնդրում եմ ձեր փորձով։ Ի՞նչ ուտել, որտե՞ղ ուտել…

----------

Շինարար (09.07.2015)

----------


## Lusina

> Շուտվանից կար նման թեմա բացելու մտադրություն,  որովհետև գտնում եմ, որ շատերս անառողջ ենք սնվում։ Մի օր խաչապուրի կոլայով, մի օր լահմաջո թանով, մի օր էլ վախվխելով շաուրմա… 
>  Կիսվեք խնդրում եմ ձեր փորձով։ Ի՞նչ ուտել, որտե՞ղ ուտել…


Մոսկովյան-Տերյան խաչմերուկի մոտ, Տերյանի վրա, JNG. 
Շատ սոված ժամանակ` կես բորշ ու կես դեվոլյե (հավով լանգետ  :Jpit:  ) պյուրեով, ոչ շատ սոված լինելու դեպքում ՝ առանց բորշի  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2015), Աթեիստ (09.07.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

> Մոսկովյան-Տերյան խաչմերուկի մոտ, Տերյանի վրա, JNG. 
> Շատ սոված ժամանակ` կես բորշ ու կես դեվոլյե (հավով լանգետ  ) պյուրեով, ոչ շատ սոված լինելու դեպքում ՝ առանց բորշի


Շնորհակալություն։ Որպեսզի տեղեկատվությունը ավելի լիարժեք լինի, եթե հնարավոր է, մոտավոր գներն էլ գրեք։ Որովհետև աշխատանքային ընդմիջումը ցանկալի է, որ շատ թանկ չլինի բայց օգտակար լինի, կշտացնի։

----------

Cassiopeia (09.07.2015)

----------


## Lusina

> Շնորհակալություն։ Որպեսզի տեղեկատվությունը ավելի լիարժեք լինի, եթե հնարավոր է, մոտավոր գներն էլ գրեք։ Որովհետև աշխատանքային ընդմիջումը ցանկալի է, որ շատ թանկ չլինի բայց օգտակար լինի, կշտացնի։


Մի քանի ամիս չեմ եղել, հաստատ չեմ հիշում գները, բայց հիշում եմ, որ միջինը 1000-1200 դրամ էր կազմում ընդմիջում անելը էնտեղ. 
Շատ սոված ժամանակ՝ 1500  ( կարծեմ 300 դրամ էր բորշի կես բաժինը)
Հա մի բան էլ, մեկ բաժին վերցնելն անիմաստ ա ցանկացած ուտելիքի դեպքում, որովհետև 
1. Կես բաժինը ահագին ա.
2. Մեկ բաժինը հավասար չի 2 կես  :Jpit: 
Եթե տեղը մոտիկ ա ու հարմար ա ընդմիջման համար, կարող եմ հիշել (նույնիսկ գնալ ու նորից ստուգել  :Jpit:  ), թե էլ ինչն էր համով.

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2015), Աթեիստ (09.07.2015)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ամենահարմարը բաղրամյան 26-ի ճաշարանում ճաշելն ա։ Մի անգամվա նորմալ սնվելը (միսը ներառյալ) 300 դրամից ավել չի նստում հաստատ։ Ուղղակի դա ոչ բոլորին ա տրված  :Sad:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2015), Աթեիստ (09.07.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

> Ամենահարմարը բաղրամյան 26-ի ճաշարանում ճաշելն ա։ Մի անգամվա նորմալ սնվելը (միսը ներառյալ) 300 դրամից ավել չի նստում հաստատ։ Ուղղակի դա ոչ բոլորին ա տրված


Դե երևի «քյասիբների» համար ա նախատեսված։ Կավ կլիներ, որ նման տեղ լիներ նաև հասարակ մահկանացուների համար։ Ես պատրաստ եմ ամեն օր 500-800 դրամ ծախսել, ու դրա դիմաց ստանալ հասարակ սնունդ հասարակ բայց մաքուր պայմաններում։ Սովորաբար նախարարությունների բուֆետներն են մոտ լինում իմ պատկերացրած ընդմիջման պահանջներին, բայց մի տեղ ճանճերն են շատ, մի տեղ գներն են բարձր, մի տեղ օդափոխություն չկա, մի տեղ էլ ծխողները համը հանում են… Չեմ կարողանում գտնել գին/որակ լավագույն հարաբերակցությունը։

----------

Cassiopeia (09.07.2015)

----------


## Cassiopeia

sunflower-ն էր պատմում.
մայրաքաղաքային աղցանի մեկ բաժինն ընդեղ 60 դրամ է, կոտլետը, մոտավորապես նույն արժեքն ունի… մնացածը չեմ հարցրել  :LOL: 
Ցավոք, Արտակենց նման արտոնություն չեն տվել։ Իրանք հասարակ մահկանացուների շարքում են։

----------


## Yevuk

Մի քանի օր առաջ եմ բացահայտել Սաս Լանչ ծառայությունը: Համ մատչելի ա, համ համեղ ու օգտակար: Մենակ ցանկալի ա 1-2 ժամ շուտ պատվիրել, քանի որ ուշ են բերում:

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2015), Աթեիստ (09.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի քանի օր առաջ եմ բացահայտել Սաս Լանչ ծառայությունը: Համ մատչելի ա, համ համեղ ու օգտակար: Մենակ ցանկալի ա 1-2 ժամ շուտ պատվիրել, քանի որ ուշ են բերում:



Էհ, հիշեցի էն ժամանակներս, երբ ես վստահ էի, որ 1-2 ժամ հետո ես նույն տեղում եմ լինելու։ Դա էլ ուներ իրա առավելությունները։

Ես աշխատում եմ ոտքի վրա չսնվել, այսինքն ուտել տաք սնունդ, սառը կերածս սնունդ չի համարվում։

Գիտեմ, թե քաղաքի որ կետում որտեղ նորմալ նստելու տեղ կա, որտեղ ձվածեղ կտան։
Ձվածեղի լավն էն ա, որ համարյա ցանկացած տեղ, որտեղ նստելու տեղ կա, կսարքեն կտան։ Էս թվին ձվի հնության վրա կասկածելու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում, մնում ա հիշեմ, ասեմ, թե ոնց սարքեն։

Քաղաքի որ ծայրում էլ սնվեմ, մի հատ 4 ձվից ձվածեղը + թեյ (սովորաբար ձվածեղից առաջ արագ սարքվող բան էլ եմ ուզում, եթե ունեն) չի գերազանցում 2000 դրամը։

Եթե վստահ եմ, որ մի ժամ օֆիսում եմ լինելու, Երևան պանդոկից Menu.am-ով պատվիրում եմ ձվածեղով պելմենի - 1000դր։ Նորմալ կշտացնում ա (մատակարարումը 400դր)։

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

4 ձվից ձվածեղ + թեյ 2000դր? Ո՛չ թալանին։
Իմ իմանալով  ձվի օրական նորմալ դոզան 2 հատն է։ ԵՒ հետո, միթե դա ճաշ է։ Ես նենց տեղ եմ փնտրում, որտեղ գոնե շաբաթական 2 անգամ ջրիկ ճաշ տան։ Ասենք շաբաթվա ամեն օրն իր անփոփոխ ճաշատեսակն ունենա՝ երկուշաբթի՝ հարիսա, երեքշաբթի՝ բորշչ, չորեքշաբթի՝  հնդկաձավարով փլավ նրբերշիկով…. Ա՜յ կյանք կգնար։

----------

Alphaone (10.07.2015), John (09.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վարդ, 

1. 2000-ը չի գերազանցումը նշանակում ա 1200-1500։
2. Ես լիքը բաներ ընդհանրապես սննդի մեջ չեմ օգտագործում, օրինակ սպաս սոված մեռնելու ըլնեմ, կդժվարանամ ուտել, հարիսան ու բորշը միայն տանը սարքածը (էն էլ ամեն սարքած չի որ կուտեմ), իսկ ձվածեղը ունիվերսալ ա։

----------


## Մուշու

Բժշկականի բուֆետը (լիստիկը ոնց որ մենք ենք ասում ) : Մեր մոտ, դե իմ ներկայիս հիշողությունները մի քիչ հին են, բայց համով ա, հարմար ա ու մեծ տեսականի ունենք : Ժամանակին 1000 դրամով կշտանում էինք  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (09.07.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

> Վարդ, 
> 
> 1. 2000-ը չի գերազանցումը նշանակում ա 1200-1500։
> 2. Ես լիքը բաներ ընդհանրապես սննդի մեջ չեմ օգտագործում, օրինակ սպաս սոված մեռնելու ըլնեմ, կդժվարանամ ուտել, հարիսան ու բորշը միայն տանը սարքածը (էն էլ ամեն սարքած չի որ կուտեմ), իսկ ձվածեղը ունիվերսալ ա։


1-ին կետով ամեն ինչ նորմալացավ. սխալ էի հասկացել։
2-րդ կետով՝ քեզ աչքիս սնունդի տեսակետից շատ են երես տվել, կամ հակառակը ինձ են սահմանափակ կերակրել,  որովհետև չկա տենց ուտելիք, որը ես չեմ ուտում։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ռեժիմով սնվել ու նվազեցնել վնասակարը։ 

Խորենացու վրայի էն նորակառույց բարձրահասակի, կոչվում է Էլիտ Պլազա (դրա անունը մարդիկ Տիտանիկ են դրել), առաջին հարկում ճաշարան կա, որտեղ շատ հաճախ ենք գնում։ Ամեն անգամ տարբեր ենք վերցնում ու 2 հոգու համար վճարը դեռ ոչ մի անգամ 3000 դրամի չի հասել (որևէ տաք ուտեստ+ աղցան+ 3 փոքր կտոր հաց+ ըմպելիք) Ամեն ինչ շատ գեղեցիկ է ու մաքուր։ Փորձեք!

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բժշկականի բուֆետը (լիստիկը ոնց որ մենք ենք ասում ) : Մեր մոտ, դե իմ ներկայիս հիշողությունները մի քիչ հին են, բայց համով ա, հարմար ա ու մեծ տեսականի ունենք : Ժամանակին 1000 դրամով կշտանում էինք


Մեր վախտին լիստիկը մենակ կաֆե էր, մաքսիմում խաչապուրի ճարեիր։

Աղջիկները նենց քիչ են ուտում, որ իրանց դեպքում 1000դրամով «կշտանալը» հեշտ ա։

----------


## Մուշու

> Մեր վախտին լիստիկը մենակ կաֆե էր, մաքսիմում խաչապուրի ճարեիր։
> 
> Աղջիկները նենց քիչ են ուտում, որ իրանց դեպքում 1000դրամով «կշտանալը» հեշտ ա։


Չէի ասի , նայ աղցան , լանգետ, հաց ու հետը փլավ կամ ճաշ էդ քեզ 1000 դրամ դե կարող ա մի 100-200 ավել կամ պակաս կախված ճաշակից

----------


## ivy

Իսկ ինչի հետներդ ուտելիք չեք տանում տնից. էդպես ամենաառողջ ու ամենաէժան տարբերակն է։

----------

Alphaone (10.07.2015), boooooooom (09.07.2015), Cassiopeia (10.07.2015), GriFFin (23.07.2015), Smokie (10.07.2015), Yevuk (14.07.2015), Մուշու (10.07.2015), Նիկեա (10.07.2015), Շինարար (10.07.2015), Ուլուանա (10.07.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

> Իսկ ինչի հետներդ ուտելիք չեք տանում տնից. էդպես ամենաառողջ ու ամենաէժան տարբերակն է։


Իմ աշխատանքի տեղը ուտելիք տաքացնելը խնդիր է, երևի սա է հիմնական պատճառը։ 2-րդը ես բացի ձվածեղից ուրիշ բան սարքել չգիտեմ, կնոջս չեմ ուզում շահագործեմ…
Բայց ճիշտ ես. ամենաէժանն ու որակովը տանից տարածը կլիներ։ Կփորձեմ լուծումներ գտնել։

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ես սովորաբար ինչ-որ ճաշարան եմ գնում ու սնվում: Դա ոնցոր օրվա մեջ իմ միակ լիարժեք սնունդն է, դրա համար մի տեսակ կարևորում եմ այն: 4 ճաշարան եմ դեռ հաճախել:

Ամենալավը Արիես լանչն է, Ալեք Մանուկյան փողոց, Հայ-Ամերիկյան բիզնես կենտրոն: Մսեղենը մի քիչ թանկ է, սուպերը՝ շատ էժան, երկու շաբաթը մեկ, հինգշաբթի օրերը սոլյանկա են տալիս, որի 1.5-ինն ուտելիս ես միշտ երջանկանում եմ (1.5 բաժին սուպը շատ-շատ է, բացի սուպից ուրիշ բան չեմ կարողանում ուտել): Տեսականին շատ մեծ է: Արիեսում ժամը 14:00-ից հետո տեսականին կիսով չափ վերջանում է, եթե որոշել եք գնալ, անպայման ճաշին գնացեք: Խավարտները, կոտլետները, սալաթները ամեն ինչ շատ համով ու լավն է, բացառապես տեղում պատրաստվող (նույնիսկ խմորը), միայն թե մի քիչ բաժիններն են քիչ: Ես սկզբում 600 դրամով կշտանում էի, հետո սկսեցի մեկ-մեկ մսեղեն էլ ուտել, մի 800-1200 էր գալիս: Սպասարկումը շատ լավն է, միջավայրը ճաշարանային, բայց հանգիստ: Բացի մսեղենից ու սալաթներից, ամեն ինչի կեսերը կարող եք ուզել: Բացվում է ժամը 11-ից:

Պիացա գրանդեի Արիես լանչ: Աղմկոտ, նեղ, թանկ, վատ սպասարկումով, քիչ տեսականով ճաշարան: 2 շաբաթից սկսեցի էլ չգնալ: Համարյա ոչ մի բան կեսով չեն տալիս:

Էլիտ պլազա բիզնես կենտրոն, LaVita ճաշարան: Թանկ ճաշարան, բաժինները մեծոտ են (բացի սուպերի բաժիններից), սնունդը հաճախ հին է: Վճարում էի 1000-1500 դրամ: Տեղը Արիեսից ավելի մեծ ու հանգիստ է աշխատում են նաև ոչ աշխատանքային օրերին: Սալաթները կես չեն լինում: Սկսեցի չգնալ, որովհետև մի օր փչացած ոսպ էին տվել: Բացվում է կեսօրից:

Մոսկվայի տան ճաշարան: Հիմա այնտեղ ենք գնում, միջավայրը հանգիստ, սպասարկումը լավը, սուպերն ԱՀԱՎՈՐ թանկ (1 բաժինը 500 դրամ, էն դեպքում երբ արիեսում նույն ապուրը 200-300 դրամ էր ու քանակով ավելի շատ), մյուս ամեն ինչի բաժինները շատ-շատ են, ամեն ինչի կեսը վերցնելը նորմալ է: Խավարտների ու սալաթների գները նորմալ են, մսեղենի գներն էլի ԱՀԱՎՈՐ թանկ (օրինակ հավի մսով ռուլետը 800 դրամ): Վճարում եմ 1000-ին մոտ, բայց սիրտս ապուր է ուզում:

Վաղն էլ գնալու եմ Էրեբունի պլազայի ճաշարան: Ասում են ավելի մեծ է, ավելի հարմար ու ավելի էժան: Գնամ-գամ կպատմեմ:

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2015), John (10.07.2015), Moonwalker (16.07.2015), Աթեիստ (10.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2015), Շինարար (10.07.2015), Վոլտերա (10.07.2015)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Իսկ ինչի հետներդ ուտելիք չեք տանում տնից. էդպես ամենաառողջ ու ամենաէժան տարբերակն է։


Այվի ջան, աչքիս փորձառու ես նման հարցում: Միգուցե խորհուրդ տաս:
Ես շատ մոտ ապագայում կանգնելու եմ Կորյունի դպրոց տանից ուտելիք ուղարկելու փաստի առաջ: Դպրոցում է լինելու 8:30-16:00: իրենք տեղում կերակրում են, բայց թանկ է գալիս: Հիմա պիտի մենյուն կազմեմ ու չափաքանակները որոշեմ, ինչքան ուղարկել, որ երեխեն կուշտ մնա: Ուղղակի դեռ չեմ պատկերացնում ինչ, որ մեծ ծավալ չզբաղեցնի ու ավելորդ ծանրություն չլինի:

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2015), John (10.07.2015), Աթեիստ (10.07.2015)

----------


## ivy

Վերա ջան, ես Սոնյայի համար նախաճաշ եմ դնում ամեն օր. լանչը մանկապարտեզում են կերակրում: 
Տուփիկներ ունեմ ուտելիքի, որոնք հանովի-դնովի միջնապատով բաժանված են երկու մասի: Մի կողմում դնում եմ սենդվիչներ, մյուսում՝ կտրտած բանջարեղեն, միրգ, երբեմն՝ նաև պստլիկ յոգուրտ: Եթե լինում է որ պիտի «արշավի» գնան, ու ամբողջ օրը դրսում են լինելու, պատրաստում-դնում եմ նաև կոտլետներ կամ չիքըն նագետս, մի խոսքով՝ մի քիչ ավելի ճաշային բաներ, բայց չոր ուտվող, որ գդալ, պատառաքաղ պետք չլինի: Ու էդ ամենը ես դասավորում եմ դեռ երեկոյան, տուփիկը տեղավորում եմ սառնարանի մեջ, առավոտյան հանում դնում իր պայուսակը ու գնում ենք մանկապարտեզ: Որ առավոտյան սթերսի մեջ չլինենք ժամանակի ու «ուտելիք մտածելու» պատճառով: 
Իսկ եթե տաք ուտելիք ես ուզում դնել հետը, ապա կան «ուտելիքի թերմոսներ»: Եթե քեզ պետք լինի ու էտեղ չճարվի, կարող եմ ուղարկել: Մեջը լցնում ես տաք ուտելիքը, երկար պահպանվում է նույն վիճակում: Հենց հիմնականում երեխաների դպրոցական լանչի համար է: Ու կարծում եմ պետք չի հատուկ ուտելիք սարքել դպրոց տանելու համար. հերիք է նախորդ օրվա ուտելիքը, որ երեխան արդեն հաճույքով կերել է, դնել մյուս օրվա համար՝ որպես տաք լանչ: 
Տես, եթե ուզենաս տաք ուտելիք դնել, ասա, կուղարկեմ քեզ էդ ուտելիքի թերմոսներից: Իսկ եթե տաք անպայման չի, ապա կարող ես էնպես անել, ինչպես Սոնյայի համար եմ անում: Հիմա արդեն սովորել եմ, երեկոյան մի հինգ-տասը րոպե է տևում էդ տուփիկը պատրաստելն ու սառնարան դնելը: 

Իսկ իմ լանչը ես աշխատավայրիս ճաշարանում եմ ուտում: Մի աման լիքը բանջարեղեն՝ կեսը հում, կեսը եփված  :Nyam: 
Բայց երբեմն լինում է, իմանում եմ, էդ օրը ճաշարանը չի գործելու. էդ դեպքում Սոնյայի տուփիկից մի հատ էլ ինձ համար եմ պատրաստում ու տանում հետս:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.07.2015), Smokie (10.07.2015), Աթեիստ (10.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2015), Վոլտերա (10.07.2015)

----------


## Dayana

Տերյանի JNJ֊ից օգտվողներին և օգտվել պատրաստվողներին մի փոքրիկ զգուշացում ՝ էնտեղի տապակած պելմեններից աշխատեք չօգտվել։ Ես 2007-2009թթ հիմնականում էնտեղ եմ լանչ արել, հիմնականում ՝ ֆրանսիական լանգետ, բայց մի անգամ բոլորս որոշեցինք էդ պելմեններից օգտվել ու բոլորս էլ սննդային թունավորում ստացանք։  :Jpit: 

2009֊ից էս կողմ միայն տանը պատրաստած ուտելիք եմ օգտագործում, ու ցանկացած փորձ՝ դրսում սնվելու ՝ բերում ա ստամքսի երկարատև ցավեր։ Այվիի նշած տուփիկներից ես էլ ունեմ (նկարը), շատ հարմար է ու միկրոալիքայինում կիրառելի։

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2015), Smokie (10.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բժշկականի բուֆետը (լիստիկը ոնց որ մենք ենք ասում ) : Մեր մոտ, դե իմ ներկայիս հիշողությունները մի քիչ հին են, բայց համով ա, հարմար ա ու մեծ տեսականի ունենք : Ժամանակին 1000 դրամով կշտանում էինք


Իսկականից որ ո՛չ թալանին: Մենք վախտին 500 դրամով էինք էդ նույն լիստիկում կշտանում  :Jpit: 




> Մեր վախտին լիստիկը մենակ կաֆե էր, մաքսիմում խաչապուրի ճարեիր։
> 
> Աղջիկները նենց քիչ են ուտում, որ իրանց դեպքում 1000դրամով «կշտանալը» հեշտ ա։


Հա, մեր առաջին տարիներին էլ էր տենց: Մտնում էիր, ծխից բան չէիր տեսնում, մի քռչոտ խաչապուրին էլ 400 դրամ էր:

Ամերիկյան համալսարանի ճաշարանը փորձեք: Շատ լավն ա ու մատչելի: 
Իսկ հիմա հիմնականում մեր ճաշարանում եմ սնվում. տաք սնունդ ու սալաթներ: Կախված քանակից կարա բռնի 35-40 կրոն (2500 - 3000 դրամ, բայց դե մենք թանկ երկիր ենք): Ու պլյուս միրգ եմ ուտում, որը մեր համալսարանը աշխատողներին ձրի ա տալիս: Մենակ երկուշաբթի օրերին հետս տանում եմ լանչ: Էդ էլ նրա համար, որ կիրակի սովորաբար տանն եմ լինում, ճաշ սարքում եմ, մնացածը հաջորդ օրը հետս տանում եմ:

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

Ես Պիացցա Գրանդեի «Արիես լանչ»-ում եմ ճաշում: Տեսականին շատ բազմազան ա, համով ու թարմ/որակյալ:
Մի լանչի արժեքն էլ 1500-2000 դր. սահմաններում:

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2015)

----------


## Լեո

> 1-ին կետով ամեն ինչ նորմալացավ. սխալ էի հասկացել։
> 2-րդ կետով՝ քեզ աչքիս սնունդի տեսակետից շատ են երես տվել, կամ հակառակը ինձ են սահմանափակ կերակրել,  որովհետև չկա տենց ուտելիք, որը ես չեմ ուտում։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ ռեժիմով սնվել ու նվազեցնել վնասակարը։ 
> 
> Խորենացու վրայի էն նորակառույց բարձրահասակի, կոչվում է Էլիտ Պլազա (դրա անունը մարդիկ Տիտանիկ են դրել), առաջին հարկում ճաշարան կա, որտեղ շատ հաճախ ենք գնում։ Ամեն անգամ տարբեր ենք վերցնում ու 2 հոգու համար վճարը դեռ ոչ մի անգամ 3000 դրամի չի հասել (որևէ տաք ուտեստ+ աղցան+ 3 փոքր կտոր հաց+ ըմպելիք) Ամեն ինչ շատ գեղեցիկ է ու մաքուր։ Փորձեք!


Մենք  մի երկու անգամ էստեղ սնցեվինք, բայց հասկացանք, որ «Արիես լանչ»-ին շատ ա զիջում (և՛ ճաշացանկով, և՛ կերակուր/գին հարաբերակցությամբ, և՛ չափաբաժիններով, և՛ նաև համով):

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

Էսօր մտա մեր դիմացի խանութը. Հաց, պանիր, պԱմիդոր, մի քիչ էլ երշիկ /ավելորդ էր/: Վատ չէր, բայց ճաշ դրան ոչ մի կերպ չեմ անվանի... 
Վաղը ի՞նչ հորինեմ:
Մի տեղ աշխատում էինք, աշխատավարձը ուշացնում էին ու երբեմն ձեռքներս համարյա գումար չէր լինում: Ամենաէժան «պերերիվ»-ն էինք գտել` մի հատ փոքր մատնաքաշ /100դր/, մի հատ փոքր թթվասեր /100դր/ :Crazy:

----------

John (10.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (10.07.2015)

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ լանչի բաժանորդագրության ծառայութա՞նը ոնց եք նայում: Բացատրեմ՝ ինչ ա. բաժանորդագրվում ես, ամսվա սկզբին վճարում ես միանգամից մի 20 լանչի համար (աշխատանքային օրերի թվով), հետո ամեն օր քո ընդմիջման ժամին լանչդ բերում են միանգամից քո աշխատավայր, տալիս են քեզ: Էն, թե ինչ ես ուզում էդ օրը ստանալ, ընտրում ես առավոտյան՝ մեյլով, էդ օրվա մենյուից: Ընտրելը հանգում ա առավոտվա մեյլերդ ստուգելուն ու քո ուզած ճաշատեսակի վրա կտտացնելուն, վերջ: Մենյուն ամեն օր ուրիշ ա: Առաքման վճար չկա, թեյավճար չկա, կանխիկ առևտուր չկա. վճարում ես մեկ անգամ ու ամսվա սկզբում: Սա ուրիշ տարբերակներից ավելի հարմար ա, որովհետև, նախևառաջ, ժամանակ չի խլում (գնալ ուրիշ տեղ, պատվիրել-սպասել և այլն): Լանչն էլ հիմնականում պատրաստվում ա նորմալ ռեստորաններում, էժան հնդկաձավարի ու վատ պելմենիի խնդիր չկա: Օրվա լանչը կարելի ա բաց թողնել, եթե մենյուից ոչ մի բան չես ուզում, ուրիշ պլաններ ունես կամ, ասենք, տանը հիվանդ պառկած ես. էս դեպքում էդ մի լանչիդ փողը փոխանցվում ա մյուս ամսվան:

Սենց ծառայությունից կօգտվեի՞ք, ու ինչքա՞ն կվճարեիք դրա համար:

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2015), Cassiopeia (10.07.2015), Chilly (03.08.2015), Chuk (11.07.2015), GriFFin (23.07.2015), Moonwalker (16.07.2015), Smokie (15.07.2015), Մ Մ (08.09.2015), Ռուֆուս (10.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էսօր Խանջյանի Բոչկայի կողքով անցնելուց զգացի, որ սոված եմ։ Ասի մտնեմ, գնահատեմ։

ԵՐԲԵՔ, լսո՞ւմ եք, երբեք, նման սխալ բան չանեք։

1. Մատուցողուհիները ահավոր ուշ են ամեն ինչ անում։
2. Երբ 15 անգամ ասում ես, որ պատվիրածդ սննդի մեջ չպետք է լինի պղպեղ, պոմիդոր ու վարունգ, ինքը աչքդ ա կոխում մենյուն, որտեղ միայն պղպեղն ա առկա, ու ասում ա կզգուշացնի, որ դա չդնեն։ Ու էդքանից հետո բերում են սնունդը, որից միայն վրեն լիքը լցված տոմատի համն էլ առնում։ Տոմատ, որը մենյուում նշված չէր, ու որը ըստ իրանց, պոմիդորի հետ հեչ կապ չունի։
3. Հարցնում ես մատնաքաշ ունե՞ն, թե ոչ, ասում ա պուրի։ Ուրախ-ուրախ ասում էս, ընտիր ա, բերեք։ Բերում են լավաշ ու ինչ որ փոքր հացիկներ։ Ասում եմ, բա ո՞ւր ա պուրին, 2 անգամ գնալ գալուց հետո (էս ձեզ 20 րոպե) պարզվում ա, որ պուրի չկա։
4. Էս հացի թեման էնքան երկարեց, որ խնդրեցի սնունդը էլի տաքացնել, դա իրա հերթին տևեց մոտ 10 րոպե։
5. Թեյը (էն որ նշել էի ՍԵՎ հասարակ թեյ), բերեցին մի մեծ ու սիրուն թեյնիկով։ ԶԱՎԱՌԿԱ։

Երբ պահանջածդ սև ու տաք թեյը բերում են զավառկով, դու ստանում ես կա՛մ սև, կա՛մ տաք։ Որտև մինչև ինքը գույնը տալիս ա ջրին, ինքը հասցնում ա սառել (ֆանտաստիկա)։
Մի քանի րոպե սպասելուց հետո մի բաժակ դեղնավուն հեղուկ լցրեցի բաժակիս մեջ, էն հույսով, որ մինչև դա խմեմ, մնացածը կփորձի սևանալ։ Սատանան էդ պահին ինձ ստիպեց բարձրացնել թեյնիկի կապարիչն ու տեսնել, որ էդ մի բաժակից հետո ջրի մակարդակն էնքան ա իջել, որ թեյի խոտն էլ ոչ մի կոնկակտ չունի ջրի հետ։
Իսկ պակետկով թեյ իրանք չունեն։ Մակարդակը թույլ չի տալիս։

Ոչ ուտելունն էր ուտելու, ոչ խմելունը խմելու։

Դե իսկ գներն իրանց մոտ միշտ էլ բարձր են եղել։

Գնահատականս՝ 10-ից 2 (երգչուհին սիրուն էր)։

----------

boooooooom (10.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, մի անգամ Երևանում Ալավերդյանի վրա մի Անի ռեստորան կա, էնտեղ եմ լանչ արել: 1200 դրամ էր, մեջը մտնում էր աղցանը (մենյուի երեք-չորս հնարավոր տարբերակից ընտրում էիր), տաք սնունդը (զանազան մսեղեններ, բայց եթե բուսակեր եք, կարաք ասեք, չդնեն + սայդ դիշի զանազան տարբերակներ), հացն ու մի բաժակ կոմպոտը: Ահագին համով էր:

----------

boooooooom (11.07.2015), Cassiopeia (11.07.2015), Աթեիստ (10.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Եթե ձեր աշխատանքի տեղը Գնունու շրջակայքում է, իմացեք, որ Վարդանանց փողոցի վրա մի լավ տեղ է բացվել, Վրացյան փողոցի ու Նարդոսի արանքում, մոտավորապես այստեղ.



Տեղի անունը Food House է:
Արագ ուտելու տեղ է, պրոֆեսիոնալ խոհարարով, ով նաև համով-հոտով մարդ է ու հաճախ գալիս է օգնելու «մատուցողներին», հաճախորդների հետ շփվելու: Մենյուն ամեն օր տարբեր է: Յուրաքանչյուր օր ունենում են մի 6-8 տեսակի սալաթ, երկու տեսակի տաք ճաշ, մի քանի տեսակի փլավ, կոտլետներ, լանգետներ, շիշ-թաուքներ, օջախուրի և այլն: Մոտենում ես, վերցնում ես սկուտեղ, ու քայլում առաջ, վերցնելով ինչ քեզ պետք է (լցնում են իրենք): Կարող ես վերցնել մեկ կամ կես բաժին: Գները ահագին հետաքրքիր են: Կարող ես կշտանալ 500 դրամով, կարող ես մինչև 2000-3000 դրամի սնունդ վերցնել: Իմ էնտեղի ընդմիջումը սովորաբար արժենում է 800-1300 դրամ: Դեռ չի եղել մի բան, որ ես ու գործընկերներս ուտենք, ու չհավանենք:

----------

boooooooom (11.07.2015), Cassiopeia (11.07.2015), John (11.07.2015), Smokie (15.07.2015)

----------


## laro

Համալսարանում ինձ հերիքում ա 500դրամը: Մի հատ սենդվիչ ու դոբրի  :Smile:  Կամ ջուր: Չնայած հիմա ձևը փոխել եմ. գնում եմ ինձ առնում եմ յոգուրտ ու բուլկի չամիչով: Մոտս ունեմ գդալներ միանգամյա օգտագործման: Երկու Մարիաննայի յոգուրտը կշտացնում ա  :Smile:  Ու ստամոքս չի ցավացնում  :Smile:  Բայց էս տարի որոշել եմ յոգուրտը մեկ-մեկ փոխարինել թթվասերով: Ինձ թվում ա առողջ ու մատչելի սնունդ ա  :Smile:  Իսկ լիստիկում նենց հերթեր են, որ ալարում եմ գնամ  :LOL:  Ինձ թվում ա էս տարի ինձ պետք կգա լիստիկը սուպիկներ ուտելու համար: Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ մանավանդ ձմեռը լիստիկու երբեք ազատ տեղ չկա, անկախ նրանից դաս ա թե դասամիջոց: Աշնանն ու գարնանը դրսում ազատ լինում ա  :Smile:  Գնամ լիստիկի սուպիկներ ուտեմ, որոշված ա: Ու էս տարվա պլաններիս մեջ մտնում ա նաև թերմուսը, հիմանականում նախատեսված  սուրճի համար (էլ թեյ չեմ կարողանում խմել, հիմա սուրճ եմ խմում) կամ կոմպոտների, սոկիիկների համար  :Jpit:  Մի խոսքով ես սկսելու եմ մաքսիմալ առողջ սնվել, մաքսիմալ տնական. թե չէ ստամոքսս խելոք չի մնում:

----------

Alphaone (11.07.2015), boooooooom (11.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համալսարանում ինձ հերիքում ա 500դրամը: Մի հատ սենդվիչ ու դոբրի  Կամ ջուր: Չնայած հիմա ձևը փոխել եմ. գնում եմ ինձ առնում եմ յոգուրտ ու բուլկի չամիչով: Մոտս ունեմ գդալներ միանգամյա օգտագործման: Երկու Մարիաննայի յոգուրտը կշտացնում ա  Ու ստամոքս չի ցավացնում  Բայց էս տարի որոշել եմ յոգուրտը մեկ-մեկ փոխարինել թթվասերով: Ինձ թվում ա առողջ ու մատչելի սնունդ ա  Իսկ լիստիկում նենց հերթեր են, որ ալարում եմ գնամ  Ինձ թվում ա էս տարի ինձ պետք կգա լիստիկը սուպիկներ ուտելու համար: Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ մանավանդ ձմեռը լիստիկու երբեք ազատ տեղ չկա, անկախ նրանից դաս ա թե դասամիջոց: Աշնանն ու գարնանը դրսում ազատ լինում ա  Գնամ լիստիկի սուպիկներ ուտեմ, որոշված ա: Ու էս տարվա պլաններիս մեջ մտնում ա նաև թերմուսը, հիմանականում նախատեսված  սուրճի համար (էլ թեյ չեմ կարողանում խմել, հիմա սուրճ եմ խմում) կամ կոմպոտների, սոկիիկների համար  Մի խոսքով ես սկսելու եմ մաքսիմալ առողջ սնվել, մաքսիմալ տնական. թե չէ ստամոքսս խելոք չի մնում:


Իսկ ինչու՞ հետդ ուտելիք չես տանում որ: Որ իմ ստամոքսի խնդիրները սկսվել էին, ես տնից հետս գոնե բանջարեղեն էի տանում: Ասենք, օրինակ մի հատիկ գազար: Ու դա համակցում էի լիստիկի գրեչկաների հետ: Էդ յոգուրտները վատ չեն, բայց սննդի մեջ բազմազանություն ա պետք մտցնել: Ամեն օր դրանցով կշտանալ չի լինի:

----------


## laro

> Իսկ ինչու՞ հետդ ուտելիք չես տանում որ: Որ իմ ստամոքսի խնդիրները սկսվել էին, ես տնից հետս գոնե բանջարեղեն էի տանում: Ասենք, օրինակ մի հատիկ գազար: Ու դա համակցում էի լիստիկի գրեչկաների հետ: Էդ յոգուրտները վատ չեն, բայց սննդի մեջ բազմազանություն ա պետք մտցնել: Ամեն օր դրանցով կշտանալ չի լինի:


Ամեն օր նույն ձև չեմ սնվում Բյուր, էս նշածներիցս բոլորից էլ ուտում եմ  :Smile:  Հետս դասի տանում եմ խնձոր մեկ-մեկ  :Smile:  Գազարից ստամոքսս ցավում ա:

----------


## Freeman

Ես բանակում ավելի շատ եմ ծախսում ուտելիքի համար:  
Լիստիկում մի 500 դրամով կշտանում էի,  հիմնականում էլ օրվա մեջ չէի սնվում:

----------


## Նարե91

Ամենահարմար տարբերակը՝ մատնաքաշը կիսել, մեջը լցնել էդ օրվա տան եղած ուտելիքից ու հետը վերցնել.... մնում էր ընդմիջման վրա գումար ծախսել:  :Tongue:

----------

boooooooom (22.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ամենահարմար տարբերակը՝ մատնաքաշը կիսել, մեջը լցնել էդ օրվա տան եղած ուտելիքից ու հետը վերցնել.... մնում էր ընդմիջման վրա գումար ծախսել:


Սառը սնունդը սնունդ չի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Սառը սնունդը սնունդ չի։


խի՞

----------


## Նարե91

> Սառը սնունդը սնունդ չի։


Դե նայած մարդն ինչ նախընտրություններ ունի: Օրինակ, ես նույնիսկ խորովածն եմ սառը սիրում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> խի՞


Եսի՞մ, տենց ինչ որ ծիկ ունեմ: Ասենք պտի նորմալ կուշտ ըլնեմ, որ նայեմ սալաթի վրա, էն էլ հիմնականում մենակ նայելու համար:

----------


## boooooooom

> Եսի՞մ, տենց ինչ որ ծիկ ունեմ: Ասենք պտի նորմալ կուշտ ըլնեմ, որ նայեմ սալաթի վրա, էն էլ հիմնականում մենակ նայելու համար:


Այնինչ սալաթը պետք է ուտել սկզբից:
Ես էլ եմ աղցանն ու  հեղուկը վերջում ուտում,խմում:Բայց ասում են դա ճիշտ չի: Հիմնականում երեկոյան, տեղը տեղին «հաց» ուտելուց հետո, օրգանիզմս մի 200մլ ջուրա պահանջում` անհապաղ: Դե ես էլ իր խոնարհ ծառան, բավարարում եմ պահանջը, հուսալով, որ մի բան գիտի, որ ուզումա :Think:

----------

Մ Մ (08.09.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

Ի դեպ, չկազմակերպե՞նք աշխատանքային ընդմիջումներ ակումբցիներով )))  Օրինակ` այսօր կենտրոնում սնվողներ ունե՞նք. միանանք ուրախ սնվենք...

----------

Աթեիստ (23.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Այնինչ սալաթը պետք է ուտել սկզբից:*
> Ես էլ եմ աղցանն ու  հեղուկը վերջում ուտում,խմում:Բայց ասում են դա ճիշտ չի: Հիմնականում երեկոյան, տեղը տեղին «հաց» ուտելուց հետո, օրգանիզմս մի 200մլ ջուրա պահանջում` անհապաղ: Դե ես էլ իր խոնարհ ծառան, բավարարում եմ պահանջը, հուսալով, որ մի բան գիտի, որ ուզումա


Էս բոլդ արածս յուղ ա։

Նույն կերպ ես էլ կարամ սենց պնդում անեմ։
Սալաթը պետք ա ուտել նորմալ սննդից 30 ժամ հետո։ Այսինքն օդի մեջ հայտարարություն։

----------


## GriFFin

Նոր բոլորիդ գրածը կարդացի ու հաշվարկեցի ինչքան ա նստում իմ վրա իմ ուտելիքը՝ 1000-1500 դրամ ամբողջ օրվա համար: Ես երևի 2-3 տարի ա տանից եմ վերցնում ուտելիքը: Դրա համար մի քանի պատճառ կա՝ 1) Կյանքում չենք իմանում ո՞ր հիվանդանոցում ի՞նչ հարմարություններ կան, հիմանակում մեծ հերթեր են լինում, տեղ չի լինում, ուտելիքը լավը չի լինում: Գներն էլ են բարձր լինում: 2) Ժամանակի հարցը՝ ընդմիջումը կարա լինի տաս րոպեից մինչև մի ժամ: Մեր ուտելուն ոչ հիվանդներն են սպասում, ոչ վիրահատությունները, ոչ էլ բժիշկները ու էս տեսանկյունից հարմար ա, եթե շտապում ես՝ արագ հավաքում ես ու թողնում: 3) Որպես մշտական դիետա պահող էլի էս տարբերակն ա հարմար: Դիետիկ ա, վնասակար չի ու գիտեմ ի՞նչ պայմաններում ու ինչի՞ց ա պատրաստված սնունդս: 4) Ոնց հասկացա լավ էժան ա ստացվում: Քարը տրաքի 1500 ( 8:00-20:00 տանից բացակայելու դեպքում) եմ ուտելիքի վրա ծախսում:
Թերությունները՝ ուտելիքը բավականին սահմանափակ ա դառնում, լավ ուպակովկա պիտի անես, նախորդ օրը պիտի պատրաստես, ծանր ա լինում ու տենց բաներ: Բայց էս հեչ  :LOL:

----------


## Chilly

Երնեկ ձեզ, ես ռայկոմի տարածքում մի տեղ գիտեի, միշտ էնտեղ էինք ուտում՝ Երևան պիցա, էն էլ փակել տեղը ABB բանկ են բացել: Հիմա հիմնականում կամ mr gyrros-ում ենք սնվում, ինչը ահագին թանկ ա, բայց համով. 1500-2500 մի ուտելը, կամ էլ էլի նույն գնով Կոմիտասի Սիթիի կաֆեյում, էնտեղ էլ շատ լավն ա խոհարարը, ուղղակի երբեմն շատ են ուշացնում: Աղքատ օրերին էլ՝ Տաշիր պիցա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, ձեր օֆիսներում խոհանոցներ չկա՞ն սնունդը տաքացնելու հարմարություններով:  :Think:

----------


## boooooooom

Սովորաբար Ֆբ-ն ու Ակումբը չեմ խառնում, բայց էս գրառմանս տեղը նաև ստեղ է:

Սա թուղթն է, որի մեջ փաթաթված էր իմ կերած սենդվիչներից ամենահամովը։ Երբ անցնելուց կլինեք Խորենացի 24 հասցեում գտնվող (բաղնիք) ոսկու շուկայի մոտով, ապա հենց դիմացի մայթի վրա գտնվող մթերային խանութի ձախ մասում տեղակայված փոքրիկ կրպակից պատվիրեք ղաուրմայով սենդվիչ… Էսօր ալ բիդի ուդեմ 

Պատրաստողն էլ սիրիահայ է /եթե դա ձեզ համար նշանակություն ունի/

----------

John (08.09.2015), Smokie (08.09.2015)

----------


## laro

Վերջերս պարզվեց ալերգիա եմ ու խիստ դիետիկ սնունդ են նշանակել, այսինքն դրսում չեմ կարող սնվել: Փոքրիկ տարրա եմ գնել հերմետիկ փակվող, մեջը լցնում եմ տապակած կարտոֆիլ ու կողքն էլ դնում եմ վարունգ: Ու էլի նման ուրիշ համադրություններ: Շատ լավ բան ա, էս ալերգիաս անցնի էլ մեկ ա էլի նույն ձևով եմ անելու, համ կշտացնում ա, համ մատչելի ա, համ էլ առողջ սնունդ ա: Կեցցեն տան ուտելիքները  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (09.09.2015), John (10.09.2015)

----------

